# WSS - Working Systems Solutions



## Lachlan6 (18 October 2005)

Have come upon this little diamond, WSS. Was floated in 2000 and has been severly punished in light of the tech wreck of those former years falling from around $1.00 to a nadir in mid 2002 of a miniscule $0.04. However, since then, the stock has formed a strong ascending triange accumulation pattern, with resistance established at $0.145 at two major points. September this year however, has brought upon a break of this resistance backed with huge volume. Since then the stock has rallied in a number of weeks to $0.22, however before buying I am waiting for a slight pull back. The fundamentals of this stock are spot on, after having a look at the last annual report. 

The next target would be around $0.52, the 50% retracement level from the float highs. One real positive of WSS is the increasing levels of volume in the last year and a half trading this stock, showing investors are beginning to like its story. One to think about anyway.


----------

